# Rv Parks On The Kenai Alaska?



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We have only camped on the Kenai once since we have had our OB and want to know where to stay. Last year we stayed at Diamond M RV park, it was nice and the staff was real nice. The only problem was, they have only a few sites that are not out in the field and they are booked up to more than a year in advance. The field is where they put us last year, not fun with three dogs. We are looking for a place that is dog friendly as well as trees/bushes between sites, not just a parking lot feel. We are planing on staying for a week to dipnet and enjoy time on the peninsula. Any info (good/bad) on RV parks in that area would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone have ideas on where to stay? Maybe some of the Alaska Outbackers, usmc03, alaskadream, alaska outbacker,etc? Thank you, wanting to make reservations soon.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We have always stayed in one of the state or national campgrounds. Diamond M is ok but they don't really care for the dipnetters. When I went dipnetting last year, I left the OB home and stayed in my Yukon as I as pulling a boat. I would stay away from any of the Kenai city RV Parks as they are nothing but parking lots, same goes for the ones in Soldotna. If you don't mind dry camping, then centenial is not bad, plus you can bank fish from there also. Hope this helps.

Lance


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

usmc03- Thanks for the advice.


----------

